# Quốc Hưng (ZZer Boss) Progesstion thread.



## Quốc Hưng (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello there, is this my progression thread
When i post this i use ZZ_base, and Roux, i'm still on progress to learning full COLL and CMLL, and i'm going to learn 2x2 CLL later
I'm is Sub-15 at 3x3(With Roux)And sub 20 ZZ, Sub-1m at 4x4 when i post this with ZZ44 method.

Goals:
Sub-10 3x3(Roux)
Sub-10 ZZ
Sub-50 4x4 (ZZ44)

I'm gonna get other puzzle later


----------



## Quốc Hưng (Jan 22, 2022)

And which ZZ variant i should chose ?
ZZ-Base is not slow, but also not fast.
Chose a new ZZ variant is importan.


----------

